# NBD (New Bass Day - Yamaha BB415)



## Rashputin (Sep 13, 2010)

So I got myself one of these bad boys to put some rumble on my tracks. I haven't had time to take any pictures of mine yet, but this pic pretty much shows what it looks like:








Scale Length 34" = 864mm
Fingerboard Rosewood
Radius 23 5/8" = 600mm
Frets 21
Body Alder
Neck Maple
Fingerboard Rosewood
Bridge Vintage Style
Pickups Split Single Coil X 2, Soapbar Single Coil
Controls Master Volume, Master Tone
Color: Wine Red

I'm not a bass player, but it feels really good to play (I play it like a guitar with a pick).


----------



## cataclysm_child (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks like shit. But who cares, it´s a bass, haha. Congrats!

I want one too!


----------



## Rashputin (Sep 13, 2010)

cataclysm_child said:


> Looks like shit. But who cares, it´s a bass, haha. Congrats!
> 
> I want one too!



 Yes. Yes it does. I got it from my friend for pocket change though. As long as it makes bass sounds and is playable, I'm good.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Sep 13, 2010)

That´s what I´m saying


----------



## Origin (Sep 13, 2010)

I've wanted one of those forever! Beautiful player, noice score


----------



## giantchris (Sep 15, 2010)

Doesn't Troy Sanders have one of these? Coulda sworn I saw him playing it when I saw them a couple months ago. Great sounding bass.


----------



## Rashputin (Sep 15, 2010)

giantchris said:


> Doesn't Troy Sanders have one of these? Coulda sworn I saw him playing it when I saw them a couple months ago. Great sounding bass.



I love Mastodon
From wikipedia:
_"Sanders' gear includes a Fender Prophecy II, Fender American Standard Jazz, Fender American Deluxe Precision, Ibanez SRX700, Godlyke Deity 4-string bass, *Yamaha BB414 Bass*,"_

Yeah, thats the four string version. It does sound good, but like most bass guitars it looks lumpy and awkward. Unlike some guitars (Music Man, Daemoness, Bernie Rico Jr, Blackmachine, Hufscmidt, Carvin, Parkers, Vigier, Suhr, PRS, Ibanez etc. etc.), bass guitars just look very... I don't know huge and unwieldy. But it does sound good. Very clear and punchy sounding unlike some bass guitars I've heard. I'm just using it for basic bass tracks on my tracks though, so it will do fine. Yamaha is great bang for buck in general.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 15, 2010)

Fuck yes. I want the four-string model. I don't care what anyone says, Yamaha basses rule.


----------

